# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  فلنتعلم من الهدهد ونبي الله سليمان

## اوراق الزهر

كان الهدهد أرقى منا في نقل الأخبار، حيث قال:
(وجئتك من سبإ بنبأ يقين).
لم يقل سمعت أو قرأت أو قالوا ...
فماذا كان من سليمان عليه السلام ؟
هل اتخذ موقفا سريعا؟
(كما نعمل اليوم نسخ و لصق)
و هو يعلم أن الهدهد لايجرؤ أن يكذب عليه، و مع ذلك قال سننظر أصدقت أم كنت من الكاذبين)
التثبت من الأمر قبل نقله أو نشره، منهج رباني ومنهج من مناهج الرقي والسمو ،فلا تنشر إلا ما يزيد من حسناتك.

للاسف ابتلينا بنقل الاخبار والبعض شغله الشاغل هو التعرف على اسرار الناس 
وليتها تقف عند هذا الحد
انما البعض يستزيد ويخلق من عنده اكاذيب
كل المصادر للكلام سمعت و قالوا
وكأن الله جل جلاله لم يحذرنا في كتابه (فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ )
نسخ ولصق ونشر ونستمر في نشر الاكاذيب والتباري والمنافسة في نقل الاخبار
التفت الى الخلف انظر الى صحيفتك
لماذا تملاءها بالاكاذيب بنشر اسرار الناس وانت مأمور بالستر على عباده
فلنراجع انفسنا 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## المحجة البيضاء

ماشاء الله 
ليتنا نتعلم.......!!!

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

جُزيتِ الفِردَوسَ الأعلى مِن الجنّه ♥ 

,, سُبحانَ اللهِ و الحمدُ للهِ 
و لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ و اللهُ أكبرُ ،،*

----------


## اوراق الزهر

المحجة البيضاء
مهرة القصر
انرتن
شكرا لكن

----------


## تباركت ربنا

جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## مغفرة الشاطر

بارك الله فيكى

----------


## اوراق الزهر

تباركت ربنا
مغفرة الشاطر
جزيل الشكر لمروركن

----------

